# Something I've been wondering about



## Creqaw (Sep 22, 2010)

Since the R4 team stopped making R4's, where is ShopTemp getting their "real" R4's?


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 22, 2010)

Simply put, the R4's at shoptemp are 1:1 clones meaning they are exactly the same but made by a different company/person.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 22, 2010)

Perhaps one of the clone manufacturers decided to make an identical copy (rather than a bogus enhanced version) after it became common knowledge that the only 'real' R4 is the original?


----------



## Creqaw (Sep 22, 2010)

Which means that they are not real R4s.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 22, 2010)

Django0 said:
			
		

> Which means that they are not real R4s.


Nobody said they were. They're identical copies made by a different manufacturer.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 22, 2010)

So if I follow your concept, if I buy some waffles, then ask a very precise recipe, take the same ingredients, but make them by my self, that some 'fake' waffles ?


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 22, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Django0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol exactly what I stated in my previous post.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 22, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> So if I follow your concept, if I buy some waffles, then ask a very precise recipe, take the same ingredients, but make them by my self, that some 'fake' waffles ?


No, you have an identical waffle made by a different manufacturer.


----------



## Creqaw (Sep 22, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Django0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only asked cause I saw a shoptemp advertisement saying that they were real original R4s.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 22, 2010)

There are NO original R4s being produced and have not been for a LONG time. The original team has long since abandoned the cart. 

The R4s ShopTemp supply are 1:1 R4s as good as the original and you will find nothing better anywhere else despite what any store will have you believe.

Also, ShopTemp's R4's are confirmed to be working with Wood. (The original $6 R4 that is)


----------

